# such a silly boy...



## 21736 (Apr 8, 2005)

i know alchohol is a poison...seems strange that even when i was first diagnosed i could get smashed with no apparent affects, but it doesnt change that i know i cant hnadle it now. so why is it that i still sometimes forget myuself and have a drink? i had just one but its enough, now a week of punishment! such a dumb arse....


----------



## jeanne2 (Jul 19, 2004)

Mikey-Because you are human.At least you know and can share that you know it isn't good for you. Three biggies....you can become an alcoholic, if you are not yet 21, it's illegal, and you can be in a situation where being impaired can kill you.Us older folks can legally drink of course, but we face the same issues. I have 4 kids, and I know all of them drank before they were 21..thank god none are alcoholics, as it runs on both sides of my family. Alcohol has been around about as long as civilization...in moderation it can be great, but abused it can be a devastating demon.Hang in there and make good decisions.Jeanne


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

Hi Mikey, i have a sticky post at the top of the forum about alcohol i think, if not, i can find it for you if you want.I go and get drunk regularly. It doesn't seem to hurt my guts as much as some people- thank god! Its not something that is good to make a regular habit of though unfortunately. I drink too much. Thats just me. I will grow out of it eventually.Email me if you feel like you want to- nikki###ibsgroup.org


----------

